# first piece



## Midnight Rose Art (Jun 28, 2014)

any thoughts


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

It's colorful.


----------



## Midnight Rose Art (Jun 28, 2014)

yh i made it from bright colors as it was going into a house with someone who loved the bright colors


----------

